# PSE SHOOTERS Roll call



## joemeadows (Aug 17, 2010)

What Pse bow do you shoot? Are you guys ready only 4 weaks left. I shoot a pse vendetta xs @64# and 29"draw ready for anything inside of 50yrds


----------



## secondseason (Aug 17, 2010)

PSE Vendetta XS ready to go!!


----------



## deerhuntinfool (Aug 17, 2010)

PSE Dream Season. Dead on and ready to draw blood!!!!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Aug 17, 2010)

older model pse triton pro series.ready to start slinging them


----------



## jleepeters (Aug 17, 2010)

Vendetta XS for me as well.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 17, 2010)

PSE stinger......ON the way


----------



## DC-08 (Aug 17, 2010)

PSE Firestorm lite


----------



## pse hunter (Aug 17, 2010)

pse Vendetta XS for me


----------



## Payton Everett (Aug 17, 2010)

2010 PSE Brute 53# 28" draw, Easton Carbon Storm 500s, 100 gr. Slick Trick Broadheads


----------



## creekbender (Aug 17, 2010)

pse litespeed and rocket hammerheads are ready to rock-n-roll


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 17, 2010)

*Two PSEs here....*

a 2007 Firestorm X [now called the Bowmadness XS]
and a 2008 Super Short X Force.
A 2005 Mach 12 hangs from the ceiling hook unused. Just too long for my tastes [38" ata]....anyone want a Mach 12 cheap?


----------



## silentsteps (Aug 17, 2010)

PSE Axe 7 for me. 70lbs 26.5DL.ready to kill


----------



## BlueMan015 (Aug 17, 2010)

PSE Stinger and G5 Montec's 100 gr. Proven Killa. Good Luck to all of you this season.


----------



## OleRed15 (Aug 17, 2010)

09 PSE Bow Madness MC, 70lbs, 28.5 inch draw...Ready to whack and stack.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 17, 2010)

PSE X-Force Treestand model from '08 in the house!


----------



## K80 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mossy Oak X!


----------



## patmaxam (Aug 17, 2010)

PSE "whitetail obsession" 2008. 70# 29.5 " draw. Copper John dead nuts 5 pin. Doinker screwed on front, vibracheck screwed on back. Alpine rubber lock quiver. Whisker rest. Watch out Gwinnnett County suburbs!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 17, 2010)

Vendetta XL here and about 30 others hanging in the shop.

Chuck


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 17, 2010)

X force all the way....

Chuck, are you gonna be in Macon this weekend?


----------



## Sitsintrees (Aug 17, 2010)

2010 Axe6 in Skullz Camo
72lbs-30.5" draw   363gr radial x weave
343 fps
The bow is better than the indian.....


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 17, 2010)

Axe 6 on 28" and 65lbs

Slingin a Victory 350 tipped with Tekans and Grizz Tricks about 305fps. Thatll do. 76ft. lbs of KE


----------



## adebord30183 (Aug 17, 2010)

09 Omen


----------



## watermedic (Aug 17, 2010)

Nope David,

I will be in Savannah.


----------



## BOW BOB (Aug 17, 2010)

Still using a Baby G...awesome bow, 72lbs, 29" draw


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 18, 2010)

Finally a real mans thread !
Bowmadness MC, a finely tuned killing machine.  
28" @ 60 lbs = 260 fps with a GT 55 75/385 gr, tipped with a 100 gr spitfire. A proven deadly combination.   ------>


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 18, 2010)

vendetta xl waiting to tear it up!


----------



## MD746 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bowmadness XS 29" 62lbs. victory Vforce arrows tipped with a RAGE!  Saving some cash for an Omen.


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Aug 18, 2010)

2010 PSE Vendetta XL!!


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 18, 2010)

09 X Force GX


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 18, 2010)

09 Stinger, 70# 28in, qad rest, trophy ridge hitman 5 pin sight, doinker front vibracheck back, ics bowhunter 500's with quickfletches, rage 2blade


----------



## joemeadows (Aug 18, 2010)

looks like the vendetta is top choice super quiet and a smoker I cant beleive this thing. My dad shoots a stinger at 55lbs and he loves it great bow for the money


----------



## RP1969 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Bowmadness*

Bowmadness XS 29" 70lbs. carbon express mayhems tipped with G5's.  Ready and waiting for Oct 1st.  Living in IL now come on midwest bruisers!!!!!


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 18, 2010)

Gettin' my Firestorm lite geared back up.... My alphamax is in the hospital right now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Old school here....

PSE The Beast, ready to go.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm a true tightwad.  I've thought about getting a new bow, but just don't want to spend the money.

I'm shooting the PSE that I bought new from BPS in 2001.  I think it's called the "Whitetail Supreme".  My arrows are Easton XX75 2216's with WASP Cam-Lok 130's.  It's the same arrow/broadhead combo that I've been shooting since I started bowhunting in 1986, except for the 2001 season.  That year, I switched to carbon arrows and mechanicals and lost a good buck due to poor penetration.  The next season, I went back to my Eastons and WASP's and killed my best bow buck ever.  I stocked up on both a few years back and probably have a lifetime supply.


----------



## SwampMoss (Aug 19, 2010)

2010 Omen 30" draw 70#'s.


----------



## bross07 (Aug 19, 2010)

2009 PSE Brute, Carbon Xpress tipped with Muzzy 3 Blades


----------



## kingfish (Aug 19, 2010)

A 1988 PSE Machflite 4.  28 inch over draw, 2117 Easton Aluminum Gamegetters and a Muzzy 115 grain 4 blade. One pin.  Bought the bow from the old Bowhunters Discount Warehouse catalog.  Dead on out to 17 yards.


----------



## blacklab (Aug 19, 2010)

PSE Axe 6 
Ripcord rest
Axcel Armortech sight
Ramcat Broadheads


----------



## preacher (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll be shooting the early 2000s PSE Nova that's in my avatar.  It's set at 63lbs.  I got it used a couple of years ago on CL fully decked out, and took my first two does with it last season.


----------



## green heads rus (Aug 19, 2010)

Vendetta xs with pse x wave


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 19, 2010)

Stinger with Carbon Express xt 4-blade.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 19, 2010)

X-Force Dream Season


----------



## tootall (Aug 19, 2010)

07 Firestorm X

SMOKE EM
STACK EM
WAK EM
PACK EM---- into a sausage casein

REPEAT THE PROCESS


----------



## GSE (Aug 19, 2010)

2010 X Force Dream Season 70#


----------



## White Stag (Aug 19, 2010)

03 PSE Sting Ray...now called the Stinger, Carbon Express Maxima's with Muzzy 100 grain broadheads...


----------



## burkehunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Pse F4 Maxis and I have to say its looking good!


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 19, 2010)

2009 PSE Brute LT


----------



## jcarp3314 (Aug 19, 2010)

'09 Bowmadness XS. 70# 29in. Smooooth shooter.


----------



## denbow (Aug 19, 2010)

X Force Dream Season 66Lbs 29 in


----------



## joemeadows (Aug 21, 2010)

Lets go pse shooters the mathews post is kicking our buts
We have to represent


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 21, 2010)

Madness XL, 27-3/4" DL, 62#, 333gr GT UL400 arrow at 293 fps... 63# KE


----------



## MCArcher (Aug 22, 2010)

X-Force SS, 29in draw, and Carbon Force 300 arrow.


----------



## BANDT (Aug 22, 2010)

still have a PSE Bowmaster. Bought it new 10 years ago. its works fine so no need to change


----------



## countryboy27012 (Aug 22, 2010)

'08 Stinger

Carbon Force "Black Mamba" Arrows and 4 blade Muzzy


----------



## trevman (Aug 22, 2010)

x force treestand on 70lbs with a 29 1/2" draw length. gold tip arrows with reapers out front.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 23, 2010)

PSE X force 30" draw +72 lb + 365 gr x-weave = 353 fps


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 23, 2010)

Just looked at new Stingers for my son and I. I'm wating to get "stimulated".


----------



## nwgahunter (Aug 23, 2010)

X Force Dream Season GX 7


----------



## henrymclaughlin (Aug 23, 2010)

Firestorm


----------



## banjoman (Aug 23, 2010)

X-force Axe 7  only had it a month all I can say is awesome!!! Looking forward to hunting wit it


----------



## cannonj23 (Aug 23, 2010)

PSE Brute in the shop with a cracked limb. Hopefully will get it back tomorrow. Then i get to start over getting it zeroed in. Fun fun.


----------



## c3chaos (Aug 24, 2010)

09 X-Force Dream Season


----------



## billy336 (Aug 24, 2010)

09 Brute at 59lbs   29" draw


----------



## satchmo (Aug 26, 2010)

Axe here. Ready to go!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I'll start off with a PSE this year, a Bow Madness.  I hope it goes as well as the last time I hunted all year with a PSE.


----------



## mossberg500 (Aug 27, 2010)

Baby g force


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Aug 27, 2010)

09 GX-6. Stays Ready.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheap PSE Nova that ain't neva' missed!


----------



## CuznDave (Aug 27, 2010)

*PSE Nova '01*

Got it and a son on the same trip.  Taking both hunting this season.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 28, 2010)

AXE 7 29.5 draw length set at 70lbs. 10 to 40  yards with one pin. Cant see any farther than that in the woods.


----------



## jonboy4152 (Aug 28, 2010)

Xforce 6 HF 65lbs 28in. goldtip arrows and fobs  guided by a limbdriver. deadly


----------



## GaBowman21 (Aug 28, 2010)

2010 PSE Vendetta XS, 29" draw, 66lb, gold tip velocity arrows with rages 3 blades slinging 311 fps.  That should do the trick!!!!


----------



## bowboy1989 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nova


----------



## SouthernMP (Aug 29, 2010)

Bowmadness XS


----------



## burns08wrx (Aug 29, 2010)

whitetail madness


----------



## copecowboy84 (Aug 29, 2010)

PSE nova, Tru-glow extreme 5 pin sight, hostage rest, apex bone collector stab., shooting radial x weave still hunter 100 arrows with muzzy mx4 100 grains. Cant wait till season opens. Deadly out to 45 yeads.


----------



## Big John (Aug 29, 2010)

Firestorm X 

 Is ready to gooo


----------



## SAC (Aug 29, 2010)

Just bought an X force super short today. Can't wait to set it up and shoot it.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 30, 2010)

'08 PSE Stinger


----------



## pkp844 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be shootin a '06 PSE Typhoon


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello new guy here. Ive got a 09 bowmadness mc if Im correct. I had a nova before hand and have only been bowhunting heavy for about a season and a half. Still nothing but hope to hit one this year!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2010)

Firestorm Lite is ready to sling carbon death


----------



## Bow_Madness_Hunter (Sep 2, 2010)

Bow Madness XS and my Slick Tricks are Red Con 1 !!


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 2, 2010)

Stinger #55, 29" Draw, Easton Arrows Muzzy 100 Three-Blades 
Nothing but pass-thrus.


----------



## howie_r (Nov 24, 2010)

I guess I get join in on this one now.
PSE Dream season EVO 70 pound draw.


----------



## psechaos (Nov 28, 2010)

pse chaos si 50 lb. pull beamen arrows and 100 grain muzzy broadheads pick it up last thursday on thanksgiving


----------



## DURAMAXLT (Nov 28, 2010)

Xforce Dream Season 2007 Ready for a new one but moneys way tight may just have to get some New Vapor Trail strings and cables and keep letting them fly!!!


----------



## kevincox (Nov 28, 2010)

I shot every PSE for 2010 except the new Evo. Going to try it when my pro-shop gets one in. Right now Im extremely impressed with the Bear Carnage. That Carnage shoots like a dream


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Just got my Vendetta XS and she is sweet!

The new EVO's are sick looking in all black and black and camo! Might be looking for one when they start hitting AT alittle more.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 29, 2010)

*Update:*

Now shooting just my PSE Super Short. Nice doe at 40 yards one evening last week!
Looking at the new PSE EVO, but the little Vendetta XS sure is tempting at a lower price!
60 lbs and 27" draw


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 30, 2010)

2003 PSE Nitro when I'm not shooting Trad Recurve.


----------



## ugadeer (Nov 30, 2010)

x-force ss, 28" draw, 308 fps


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 1, 2010)

Just ordered a 2011 60# Vendetta XL in all black.


----------



## retiredkilla (Dec 5, 2010)

x force super short here, awesome bow


----------



## Coon Krazy (Dec 19, 2010)

X Force Omen!! Love it!


----------



## roadkill (Feb 2, 2011)

2002 PSE Xcellerator


----------



## bowkill7 (Feb 2, 2011)

X  Force super short gx.   58lbs @ 29in.   315fps , I can remember back in the day you would have to shoot 75-80 lbs to get that out of a bow.


----------



## medic13 (Feb 2, 2011)

pse nova 70# 29 inch draw. in the shop getting tuned to be ready to harvest this year. i have been out of bow hunting for about 9 years and with my son getting into it im back. good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## Neil Wingo (Feb 4, 2011)

2011 Dream Season EVO!


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 4, 2011)

bowmaddness XS


----------



## Alan in GA (Feb 5, 2011)

*tell about your EVO~!*



Neil Wingo said:


> 2011 Dream Season EVO!



Thinking of trading in the Super Short X Force for an EVO. What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Neil Wingo (Feb 7, 2011)

I love it. It is quiet, smooth and fast. You will be supprised just how good this bow shoots with a 6 inch brace height. I would recommened getting the upgrade.


----------

